# Fingerprint reader driver HELP



## jetrian (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello, i own a HP Pavilion dv7-4015sl, win 7 home 64 bit.I made a clean install of windows 7 and put all the drivers from this page http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...t&cc=it&dlc=it&sw_lang=&product=4199768#N1679
, but something is not there, like the fingerprint driver.there is one unknown device, which tellsort_#0003.Hub_#0004

USB\VID_138A&PID_0005&REV_0<90

USB\VID_138A&PID_0005

PCIROOT(0)#PCI(1D00)#USBROOT(0)#USB(1)#USB(3)

USB\VID_138A&PID_0005\33109E526700
.What can i do? i need the fingerprin protection...
I have the recovery dvd and the .wim image file of the recovery partition, could i recover the drivers from there?PLEASE help 

edit: it is the DigitalPersona fingerprint device, for sure, but i don't know where to find drivers.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Try this ---> fingerprint and Windows 7


----------

